# twentynine's back got me some-



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

25 Black Copper Marans, plus 2 Lemon Cuckoo Orpingtons chicks and 1 Tufted Buff gosling.

Changing to a hobby sized single breed operation.

I have been very busy with work, family and deer season that's why I haven't been around in a while.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome back !! How are you liking copper marans ? Only ones I have are less than a month old .


Current flock: 62


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

pypy_chicks said:


> Welcome back !! How are you liking copper marans ? Only ones I have are less than a month old .
> 
> Current flock: 62


I've only had them a few hours. The guys I bought them from treated me real good. They have a great operation with some beautiful birds.

They also had several different varieties of orpingtons, lemon cuckoo, diamond jubilee, lavender, black, plus blue copper, black copper and a few birchen Marans.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What? No pictures???  You tease!


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Agree with ^^


Current flock: 62


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok here's a try at a picture. Been having trouble getting pictures to load-- and I'm no photographer.

It loaded-- here they are before they went in the brooder.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Cookie the goose always has to be front and center. He's a gregarious little fellow. He came home with us because my wife just had to have a goose. I believe he's a gander, we maybe going back to get a goose.


----------

